# How speakers are made



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

The thread by RollsRoyce (How vinyl records are made), reminded me of this. I'd thought I'd show it, for those of you that haven't seen it...........

http://www.videopile.com/video/sanhRKnONxaz


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I found that very fascinating and informative. I always had a general idea of how speakers were made but seeing it was great. Thanks for posting it.

Bob


----------



## phaseshift (May 29, 2007)

That is not really representative of how most companies do it- If that is their actual assembly process, I need to sell them some assembly equipment and guages. 

The concept is the same, but the actual ways it is done are not like that.

Nice coil wind though! Lead dress is _excellent_ like that. Very nice.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I'm sure that was intended to show just a general method. Many companies would probably keep their manufacturing techniques close to the vest. Public TV once had a program on how common day items were made (pencils, hot dogs, baseballs, etc.) and it was very educational (for myself anyway).

Bob


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Very nice video.
I'm sure most modern day companies use robotics/automation heavily. But it's a little easier to see how it's done when is hand made.
"Eminence" is company that makes my "Hawthorne Audio" drivers. It's reported they make about 10,000 drivers *PER DAY* for many other dealers, distributors, companies and brand names.

Bob


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I love that show, How It's Made has had tons of very informative episodes.

Does anyone know what those woofers are for, they look pretty bad ace.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

It says that the video is no longer available.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

I saw that episode of "how it's made" (great television show) and it was very cool to see the driver assembly process. They should do a follow-up and show the automated process, or a time-laps of all the R&D that goes into the production of a speaker. That would be really interesting to see: all the drivers, crossovers, cabinet sizes and shapes that they test to ultimately lead into the final product.... It does look like the posted vid is dead though.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

alexadams77 said:


> It says that the video is no longer available.





Funkmonkey said:


> I saw that episode of "how it's made" (great television show) and it was very cool to see the driver assembly process. They should do a follow-up and show the automated process, or a time-laps of all the R&D that goes into the production of a speaker. That would be really interesting to see: all the drivers, crossovers, cabinet sizes and shapes that they test to ultimately lead into the final product.... It does look like the posted vid is dead though.


The Video worked for me today and was a good show.

Thanks,
hyghwayman


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for updating the link jvc. The video is back up. And thanks for posting it in the first place.
Cheers


----------

